# Want to upgrade to a new mod



## Rübella (26/6/17)

Hi Guys,

I have a question for you, I am new to vaping (about a year now) have been rocking a KangerTech Subvod and I'm looking to upgrade.
I don't get the full mouth and lung feeling and that's caused me to go back on the smokes, not a great feeling! 
So I was wondering if you might have some ideas for me? 
I do like the small mods and not really keen on the building your own rta's and such. 
Hope you guys can help!
Thanks!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/6/17)

Rübella said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question for you, I am new to vaping (about a year now) have been rocking a KangerTech Subvod and I'm looking to upgrade.
> I don't get the full mouth and lung feeling and that's caused me to go back on the smokes, not a great feeling!
> ...


Welcome to the forum Rubella - i think the Pico would suit your requirements nicely, and it will also have a lil more Oemfffff when you need it




I know there is a newer version available, but this version will still be on the shelves for the next two years. This product has been the topselling kit for the last year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/6/17)

There are many mods available, and my wife has liked the rx mini so much, she now has 3 of them. 

http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rxmini-kit/

You can find them for about 800 and up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Roodt (26/6/17)

Also have a look at the smok AL85 kit, seems a real winner to me so far.


----------



## Silver (26/6/17)

Welcome to the forum @Rübella 

good advice and options above

Hang in there, as @Chukin'Vape suggests, a bit more "oemf" often makes a big difference.
I will also advise that its easier in the beginning if you get higher nicotine strength juice.
And find a flavour that you absolutely love! That is very important in my view

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (26/6/17)

Rübella said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question for you, I am new to vaping (about a year now) have been rocking a KangerTech Subvod and I'm looking to upgrade.
> I don't get the full mouth and lung feeling and that's caused me to go back on the smokes, not a great feeling!
> ...


So many good ones to choose from these days but do yourself a favor and go with a dual battery set up.The Alien is one of the smaller ones I own.Also a Hohm Slice with a 26650 is a nice portable mod with many useful features.


----------



## Rübella (27/6/17)

Thank you for the input I agree there are a lot of choices! 
I was looking at the Joyetech Evic Primo Mini? How is that compared to the Smok AL85 kit? Or the Istick Pico kit?
The dual sounds good, I will look it up as well.


----------

